# MPG real life



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

So what are you guys getting, I know the goat is no Tesla or Prius but what do you get on avarage, about how many Miles per fill up?


My charger R/T 06 would get 13 or 14 city about 20 highway and would avarage out to about 14.8 to 15.1 due to my large amount of traffic driving. about 14 miles each way. Mods (frankintake and Diablo Predator 93 tune)

I just started my daily commute in my 04 A4 today. (Aeromotive Fuel thing, Straight pipes, K&N CAI, Sway Bars, Custom Tuned) I am at 15 MPG so far but havn't hit too bad of traffic.

Side note, what is the Aeromotive fuel thing suppose to do? increase hp? Kill MPG? Be used with Nitro/ Supercharger?


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm getting 14ish in town and 21-23 hwy... Gettin ready to do a tune up hope that increases mpg for me. Only mods slp cat back and k&n cai


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

I get 16-17 to and from work (23 miles each way) Haven't had her on the highway yet. Keep in mind, my drive to work is all backroads, so i get her in 6th gear and just cruise easy. But when im out for joy-rides, you can watch the gas guage fall  lol, but fun


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I get about 11mpg the way I drive.
She'll pass an anything on the road, sept the gas station. :lol:


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Hmm, 05/A4, and I get 17-18 city and 21 highway.


----------



## JohnnyRay (Aug 13, 2011)

Im averaging 15 overall. It's mainly city driving and because of the hills of San Francisco I'm on the gas a little more just to make the hills a bit more fun. Not to mention "testing my suspension" 

And I am driving like a old fart...except on highway on ramps and when passing someone. Can you say, HOLD ON! This kills mpgs but well worth it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Average between 22-24, with a consistent 26 on the highway.


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

05/A4, and I get 17-18 city and 21 highway just like Mike V but if I am going downhill it gets 28 mpg


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

05/M6 21-22.5 all around driving. Most rural/highway.

Larry


----------



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

seems like the 05 and 06's get better gas mileage which is ironic due to the added hp.....Awesome


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

An automagic is going to give you a solid 4 mpg hit over the manual.


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

16-19 city and 23-29 on hwy. When I can keep my stupid lead foot out of the accelerator. I find that I get the best gas milage in 6th gear around 78 mph anyone else feel the same?


----------

